
Facebook Wants to Be Your Instapaper Now, Too - easonchan42
http://www.marco.org/2012/07/31/facebook-wants-to-be-your-instapaper-now-too
======
samstave
This is the future for facebook. It will attempt to become the monolithic
black hole for all features, and it will ultimately become something that
everyone uses to consume, share, connect, etc...

Or -- it will be its downfall; trying hard to be every service on the web it
will lack focus, have poor implementations and lack direction.

Personally, I feel it will be the latter, and while it will be around for a
long time - it will fail/stagnate in the long term.

